# heart racing



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi. I have been posting about experiencing anxiety with the hashiomotos. This has led to insomnia. I have removed a big stressor in my life last week and still I have the feeling of my heart racing. Sometimes it lasts all day and into the night like it has for today. Yesterday it was gone and I had such a better day. I dont feel worried but it comes on and I cannot relax at all. It feels like my heart is going full speed. I have had one trip to the ER and my heart was fine. I have a nodule and a CT last week for large thryoid. My levels are:
Got my lab results. TSH 2.17
T4 total 1.8 range 8.9 range 4.5 to12.0
T4 free 1.8 range .8 to 1.8
T3 total 79 range 76-181

Thyroglobulin antibodies 53 range less than 20
Thyroid per oxidase antibodies 424 range less than 35

TSI 89

Ultrasound nodule.

Is there a chance a large goiter is causing this symptom? or do my meds need a change in dosage? I am on 75 synthroid. My endo has said everything is good and said I dont need to come back to her anymore. I have been given xanax but have not taken any. I am trying hard to not take anxiety or sleep medication. I have an appointment with a therapist on monday to address insomnia and anxiety but I really feel like something is going on to cause my heart to be racing and not settle down.
I guess I need a plan. I cannot go to a new endo without paying out of pocket which I may do. I can go back to my primary and I will get the CT results. Or I can ask for a change in medication dosage?


----------



## halle (Sep 7, 2012)

did you ever take a beta blocker? there are 3 that work. they will calm down your heart rate and help you sleep


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

What is a beta blocker? What test does a doctor use to see if need one?


----------



## halle (Sep 7, 2012)

a Cardiologist can prescribe beta blockers. I have taken them for my hyper state because of palpitations (racing heart) and pulse rate being 110.

It slows your heart rate. It works well for me and it makes you alittle drowsy.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

When I was hyper I was on propanolol(sp) which is a betta blocker. If your pulse runs high they can prescribe it. It also works on anxiety....in fact many people use it when they have to perform or do public speaking.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Karin, Halle is right - I had 3 episodes...on the first - they started tests immediately and it resulted in a cardiologist doing a heart catheter in April...it was 100% fine...he gave me and RX for Metoprolol. On my second episode I took one - and within a few minutes it just calmed me down every thing went back to normal (and I ended up sleeping really good!) The cardiologist also told me when I felt the symptom coming on to breathe in and hold for just a bit and slowly release it...he showed me clapping his hands how that holding it slows down the heart...he told me to do it two or three times. I just carry it in my purse so I know exactly where it is if I need it. Sweetie, its not a good feeling I know - I pray you get to feeling better! God bless...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have Hashi's (hypo) and I'm on a small amount of beta blocker daily that helps control the racing heart and palpitations. It calms my heart down and helps me relax when my symptoms flare. Maybe you could ask your doctor about beta blockers? With antibodies, they can sometimes mask hypo and hyper symptoms, which can affect your heart.


----------

